# ! Worldwide championship discus !



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Ola,

Had to share this : here's a red alenquer discus we received absolutely healthy : it's been collected like this maybe after a nice fight with a predator







:










IGARAPE now has a fantastic oddball









Adrien


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

woah thats cool. thats not normal rite...lol


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

ouldnt have been an attack its to perfect looking must be a deformalty


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks like it may have been a birth defect,
Its one of those 'special' fish, like Gordeez' Wonky Gob


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

> Looks like it may have been a birth defect


Don't know for sure actually; fishermen said it's quite common to collect discus like this. According to us, that's a piranha bite. Must happened far ago tough...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

freakin weird...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow I think a deformed fish not attacked one.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Could be birth defect or a new breed.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Never going to win a discus show with that fish, that would be like winning a dog show with a five legged dog. Not gonna happen


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a birth diformity

but defintly a keeper


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

armac said:


> Never going to win a discus show with that fish, that would be like winning a dog show with a five legged dog. Not gonna happen
> [snapback]910338[/snapback]​


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

They actually do similar stuff like this with some parrot fish and flowerhorns while they are young.... they cut out part of their body or what ever while they are young and call it a "heart" parrotfish or flowerhorn. But if this happened in the wild, you are probly right about it getting bit, I dont think a fisherman would do something like that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

armac said:


> Never going to win a discus show with that fish, that would be like winning a dog show with a five legged dog. Not gonna happen
> [snapback]910338[/snapback]​


Hmmmm, I'd say with a two legged dog. There's nothing extra on this fish!

I can believe it being from old injuries (there are deformities out there like this too). Seems like piranha are on the same level as those people cutting fish to make deformed shapes. But I have a lot more respect for the piranha.







(sorry, off topic! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd also like to add that the injuries are in areas that are free of any organs, making this even more possible to survive from.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats crazy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

strange but cool....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> looks like a birth diformity
> 
> but defintly a keeper
> [snapback]910388[/snapback]​


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats 1 fucked up fish


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> freakin weird...
> [snapback]910037[/snapback]​


yeah that,s a crazy discus men never seen one before , i think he,s born so


----------

